# There's a cat on my back!



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My husband noticed that Blue has a cat on his back, complete with a white-tipped tail! Any other partis here with unusual markings?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I dunno kinda looks like a poodle to me, the marking that is silhouette style. Very Cool. No Interesting makings here Beatrice's white spot is blob like


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Also looks like a sitting poodle to me (seen from the back), but is super cool whatever you make it out to be!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You reminded me of the Cat with the cat shaped spot









you should blog or face book it your poodle will be famous


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmmm, it does look like a poodle...I didn't see that.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually very cool


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*JudyD*: That is _so_ cool! Probably because I'm so poodle-centric, the pattern on Blue's back looks like a black miniature poodle to me. Then again, I see poodles in the clouds all the time!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *JudyD*: That is _so_ cool! Probably because I'm so poodle-centric, the pattern on Blue's back looks like a black miniature poodle to me. Then again, I see poodles in the clouds all the time!


Those are fantastic! I'm afraid the one on the right has a serious overbite, though. :biggrin1:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

JudyD said:


> ... I'm afraid the one on the right has a serious overbite, though. :biggrin1:


:laugh: You just gave me _the best laugh_ of the New Year! Thanks for that!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is very cool Judy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH YES! I see a poodle silhouette too! Blue is a special Spoo now isn't he? Give that boy an extra treat!!!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh wow, that is so cool! I agree, I think it looks more like a Poodle too!


----------

